# The Untold Story Of A Mother Who Raised The Inventor Of The Light Bulb!



## queenpeters (Apr 27, 2020)

The Untold Story Of A Mother Who Raised The Inventor Of The Light Bulb!

And How To Raise A Genius Yourself...

One day, as a small child, Thomas Edison came home from school and gave a paper to his mother.

He said to her, “Mom, my teacher gave this paper to me and told me only you are to read it. What does it say?”

Her eyes welled with tears as she read the letter out loud to her child…

“Your son is a genius. This school is too small for him and doesn't have good enough teachers to train him. Please teach him yourself.”

Many years after Edison’s mother had died, he became one of the greatest inventors of the century

Now for the mind blowing part...

One day he was going through a closet and he found the folded letter that his old teacher wrote his mother that day.

He opened it…

The actual message written on the letter was: 

“Your son is Mentally Deficient. We cannot let him attend our school anymore. He is Expelled.”

Waves of emotion washed over him and tears rolled down his cheek as he read the letter to himself. That very day, he wrote down in his diary...

"Thomas A. Edison was a mentally deficient child whose mother turned him into the genius of the century.”

Listen, this true story is a perfect example that no teacher will ever care more about your child's education than you as a mother

The most crucial thing we can do for our child is teach them the joy of reading, at the earliest age possible.

This is an easy reading program designed to specifically for mothers like you, to quickly have your child reading better than all other children their age.

Even if they’re as young as 2, don't know their alphabet at all and currently show zero interest in reading whatsoever.

Comment Below If You Want Your Child To Become An Amazing Reader...


----------

